# Drug test question



## SupaSwole (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if Clen would show up on a military drug test? I know steroids in general have to be specifically tested for but I wasn't sure about Clen ..


----------



## teezhay (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't imagine they would, as it seems it would be difficult to identify clenbuterol, distinct from albuterol. And with the insanely taxing rigors of boot camp, relative to the high prevalence of asthma among the general population, I'm sure there are hundreds of thousands of serviceman who use their albuterol inhaler regularly. 

If you want further peace of mind, here's are two good resources to read over:

DOD (Military) Urinalysis (Drug Test) Program

Military PlainFacts » Seven Secrets of Military Drug Testing

*EDIT*: Suspicion confirmed. The IOC tests all Olympic athletes for clenbuterol, and _albuterol does produce a false positive_. Curious, because a regular 12 panel drug test can easily isolate hydrocodone from oxycodone from morphine. I don't know why the same level of sophistication doesn't exist when testing for beta 2 agonists, but that's because I don't know much at all about the science of drug testing. *To reiterate for clarity, though, the military* *does not test for clenbuterol*.


----------



## dadrox2 (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome facts...not sure how many brothers in arms we have on here but nice to see the information.


----------



## famusone (Nov 29, 2012)

*No they do not!*

I am in the reserves still and I have to help alot with those UAs....and I actually asked about that 1 day and we researched it and "NO" they do not test for Clen. BUT Just to be on the safeside....maybe not take 1 until after the UA!! I know they do not give you a heads up but most of the time you find out early in the day...so maybe  wait a bit to take one. Just an idea!

Famusone


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 29, 2012)

I highly doubt it. Clen isn't really a street drug, and its not a commonly abused Rx since from what I recall its not even prescribed here. If you're worried just wait until after the test.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 30, 2012)

You are g2g! I was in the military and got piss tested on test, anavar, and Clen one time. Early morning UA, piss looked like a pint of Guiness Stout! Always hated the fact that I never hydrated enough before bed. Still don't


----------



## overburdened (Nov 30, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Does anyone know if Clen would show up on a military drug test? I know steroids in general have to be specifically tested for but I wasn't sure about Clen ..



Clen would only show up as a 'class' of beta andronergic agonists.. such as albuterol, levabuterol(xopenex), etc.. unless you are getting tested by the IOC, you have no worries of clen showing up and disqualifying you for a job...  you can easily claim you have asthma(you can actually buy albuterol inhalers over the counter, without a script.. and keep it with you.. show it to them if they actually say anything about it(which is HIGHLY unlikely!!!)... the pharmacist has the right to refuse sale(as it is a prescription drug), but if you are 'having an asthma attack while asking the pharmacist for an inhaler, and tell them yours is at home, empty, and you don't have a script(works best at night, after dr offices are normally closed).. they will not usually deny the sale...)  albuterol is one of those things, like insulin.. that, even though it is a script med, you can get fairly easily with no script.. (because most places you can actually sue the pharmacy(and the pharmacist that refused sale) if you end up having a life altering even due to them rfusing the sale(death, diabetic coma.. etc.. etc..)... I've NEVER been refused sale of insulin or albuterol from any pharmacist(without a script!)... clen will not be distinguished(nor tested for) by nearly anyone, except WADA or IOC


----------



## ActuaryBrah (Dec 1, 2012)

Strong avi lmao


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 3, 2012)

No it doesn't. I am absolutely positive it doesn't. Also, the military will never test you for steroids unless you are found in possession of them or give them a reason too.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope it doesn't


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 17, 2013)

nope, there test only gets the common drugs, i have been tested allot of times and also on cialis to and nothing popped. My buddy was a Pro in the reserves and used probably every thing there is possible and came clean every time. Every one knew he used, but they can not test you unless they have factual evidence against you. he ended up popping due to his wife flipping out and calling the cops on him which lead to the navy getting involved. Shitting thing is during the police investigation they took his face book and phone and busted 8 other sailors as well.


----------



## Grozny (Jan 17, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> nope, there test only gets the common drugs, i have been tested allot of times and also on cialis to and nothing popped. My buddy was a Pro in the reserves and used probably every thing there is possible and came clean every time. Every one knew he used, but they can not test you unless they have factual evidence against you. he ended up popping due to his wife flipping out and calling the cops on him which lead to the navy getting involved. Shitting thing is during the police investigation they took his face book and phone and busted 8 other sailors as well.




no offence but damn bro your avatar picture looks so gay, are u entirely naked on this picture


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 17, 2013)

why you want to see the unedited pic?


----------



## djquirk (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm an active duty army sergeant. I also am responsible for administering the units test ( the title is called (UPL) or Unit Prevention Leader. No they do not test for Clen. I'm on it myself. When I went to the class to learn the drug testing procedures they never mentioned clen and I would be very surprised if the instructors even knew what it was. Regular test are sent to a regular lab and cost about $20 per test. Juice is test at the same lab that Olympic athletes are tested at. That test costs over $200. In reality you can, like me, take lots of juice. As long as you don't get caught with it or tell anybody you will be fine. And spend lots of time in the gym to justify your growth AND GET FUCKING HUGE Hooah!


----------

